# Gracie bjj movie



## Gweilo (Feb 4, 2019)

Found the following on me facebook timeline today, thought it maybe of interest to the bjj community,  Netflix has commitioned a movie on the family.
Log In or Sign Up to View


----------



## Christopher Adamchek (Feb 4, 2019)

link not working 
seems interesting though, like a documentary?


----------



## Gweilo (Feb 4, 2019)

Try this one
'Narcos' Director Jose Padilha Tackling Brazilian Jiu-jitsu Movie 'Dead or Alive' for Netflix (Exclusive)


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 4, 2019)

Sounds good!


----------

